# 7.Bikemax MTB-Marathon Siedelsbrunn, 24./25.05.2008



## alpionline (27. April 2008)

Am 25.05.2008 findet in folge der 7.Siedelsbrunner MTB-MA statt.
Markenzeichen: Markante Trails und kurze knackige Anstiege; Hoher Körnerverbrauch garantiert! Mehr Info´s unter: www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de
 http://www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de


----------



## siol-newbie (30. Mai 2008)

War dabei, war mein erstes Race. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (12. Mai 2009)

Wo gibts den die Ergebnisslisten von 2008 ? hat jemand einen link ß

Danke im voraus

USB


siol-newbie schrieb:


> War dabei, war mein erstes Race. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## mascha74 (13. Januar 2010)

wiebke-kluessendorf.de/ergebnisse/2008/2008_05_25_siedelsbrunn_ergebnis.pdf


----------

